# Flash MX Bug IN OSX.2



## slo (Oct 8, 2002)

This is a call to arms for Flash MX and MAC OSX users! 

For those of you who use Flash MX on either a PC or still use Flash 5 on an older MAC OS, you might not be aware that there is a 3 second lag every time you select a frame, object, window, etc.. Over a work day you can spend upwards of half an hour waiting for Flash MX to catch up. 

I recently reported this annoying delay in Flash MX while using MAC OSX Jaguar. Their response was: 

"We are aware of the problem, and hope to fix it for the next release (April), but it doesn't have as high of a priority as new features does, so there are no guarantees that it will be fixed. 

I would like everybody who uses OSX or uses Flash on any platform to go to the Macromedia Bug/Request page and send in your request to make this a top priority and fix the bug. GO TO: 

http://www.macromedia.com/support/email/wishform/ 

I also ask that you write to Apple, so they can "turn the heat up" on Macromedia to provide a usable copy of Flash MX to many of its valued customers. WRITE TO: 

Apple Computers Inc. 
1 Infinte Loop 
Cupertino CA 
95014-4040 

Thanks for your time,


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 4, 2002)

I don't know what you're talking about... I don't have a 3 second lag at all... is there something I'm missing here?


----------



## slo (Nov 6, 2002)

You may not be missing anything, but I would like to know what your secret is. It has been well documented and admitted by Macromedia that there are major problems with Flash MX in OSX.

If you know something thousands of other users don't. Let us know.

I have heard people say "yeah, there is a slight delay, but  not three seconds!".

My reply is .... Any delay is too long, and try using it on Windows XP. The difference is night and day. I just ask for the same preformance as on XP.

Here is their exact reply to my bug report:

Thank you for your feedback._ We are aware of the preformance of Flash MX on OS X. _There are already improvements on the performance of the next release of Flash on OS X on some fields such as the debugger and possibly the movie explorer._ There are opened bugs on the delays on opening dialog boxes, opening new document, etc._ However, I am not sure if all the issues will be addressed on the next release since many efforts have been put in implementing new cool features while improving the performance at the same time._ But we're trying the best we can._ 

A bug has been filed on the delay in frame selection that you've reported. 

Thank you very much,

XXX XXXXXX

Flash QA

Macromedia, Inc. 

</>

Let me or Macromedia know what your doing, or how your system is configged, because the rest of us would like to know.


----------



## cq107 (Nov 9, 2002)

seems fine for me.... perhaps its a file you are working with? you can send it to my email if you like...


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo _
> *You may not be missing anything, but I would like to know what your secret is. It has been well documented and admitted by Macromedia that there are major problems with Flash MX in OSX.
> 
> If you know something thousands of other users don't. Let us know.
> *



Umm.... how about upgrading your mac? Seriously, I don't have any frickin' lag man... the reason Flash is blowing you off is because they know system performance sux on older machines and they don't care. 

Flash MX is a monster app and needs all the processing power/RAM it can get, either in XP or OSX... my new eMac seems to handle it just fine, so maybe that's what thousands of other people are missing... new machines.

You're bustin' my balls here mac...


----------



## slo (Nov 9, 2002)

I'm running Jaguar on a new iMac Flat Panel 700 with 512, and also run 10.1 on a G4 300 with 576.

Both have this problem, and I originally thought it was a problem with OSX.1, but upon using Jaguar, I realized that it was MX, and started to do some research on it, and sure enough - others.

It was even reported that an Apple insider admitted that they have had disussions with Macromedia about trying to help them fix the problem, but Macromedia is not too interested.

And it doesn't matter the file size. It has been a 3MB or 300MB file.
Or if it is a file from other Macs or PC's or older versions. Same thing.

I'm happy for you that you don't have the problem, but Macromedia is admitting it, so...... stands to reason that there is a problem.

BTW - LCD is sooo much nicer. You might want to upgrade!


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo _
> *I'm running Jaguar on a new iMac Flat Panel 700 with 512, and also run 10.1 on a G4 300 with 576.
> 
> Both have this problem, and I originally thought it was a problem with OSX.1, but upon using Jaguar, I realized that it was MX, and started to do some research on it, and sure enough - others.
> ...



I have yet to come across this problem mentioned anywhere in at all... could you direct me to where Macromedia mentions this problem in writing? 

Regarding the LCD... I actually prefer the CRT, I'm not a big fan of Apple's LCDs... but 2 each his own...


----------



## slo (Nov 11, 2002)

Here is a message thread on Macromedia's Flash Forum:

http://webforums.macromedia.com/fla...&threadid=445107&highlight_key=y&keyword1=mac

I'll try to find more "authentic" instances, but I didn't add them to my favorites during my research.

The best way to see for yourself, is to report this bug to Macromedia, and see what their response is. It will probably be similar to the one I received.

I'm not green - I am a long time Flash and Mac user. It may be something in the system or app preferences, but I can't waste even more time trying to hunt it down, and Macromedia has no answers for me. Everything else runs perfect!

In the end, I guess it doesn't really matter. I feel like the kid in Sixth Sense who sees ghosts, but nobody else does, so they think I'm crazy. It's frustrating!

"I see deadlays people"

Bad - I know!


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 11, 2002)

well slo, i don't know what to tell ya... Flash MX works fine for me and the handful of people that seem to have problems are just bitchin' becuase of reasons unknown... i couldn't see the "delay" post as you mentioned and I think the original poster of that thread is just fed up in general... there are plenty of people developing in Flash on the Mac platform with no difficulties so that's the way it will be, I guess...

If the bugs reported to macromedia can't be recreated at macromedia, then they're a low priority for the development team. And as Apple users, we have to accept the fact that we're not the money makers for any software development company. I really wanted to switch to PC becuase in general I'm fed up with the Apple BS, but it wasn't cost-effective to do so... but that's another story all together. Bottom line is Apple ain't what it used to be.

As far as you being frustrated I'm sure you are, but I don't know how I can help. I can't write and bitch to Macromedia for a bug that doesn't manifest itself on my machine. If it does, of course I'll be the first to sling slang bing bang, but until I can see this bug for myself, you're pretty much fskd.

Good luck...


----------

